# Sensores de presencia



## analaura (May 22, 2006)

Me encuentro realizando un proyecto de una alarma para una casa habitación, y necesito armar un sensor de presencia que será colocado en la entrada de la casa, debe sensar continuamente, para obtener el dato de cuanto tiempo estuvo alguna persona en la puerta, posteriormente lo conectare a una tarjeta HCS12 para manipular esta información. Espero me puedan mandar algun diagrama. ¡¡GRACIAS!!
Estudio el nivel licenciatura.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 22, 2006)

Si no te quieres complicar la vida comprate un sensor de alarma de infrarojos o uno dual infra+microondas, no son muy casos sobre 30  a 60€ segun modelo.
Normalmente en un almacen de material electrico o instaladores de puertas automaticas los tienen.
Ha veces en el lidl hacen ofertas de estos cacharros.

Recuerda que estos sensores solo indican movimiento o sea si te quedas parado te vuelves invisible.


Si quieres en epanorama.net hay esquemas para sensores termicos de golab

Yo tengo un sensor dual infra+micro con un pic12c508, curioso no?. Podria este comvertirne en no motion? todo es question de probar, nmo lo he mirado.


Otra forma es poniendo una barrera de infrarojos
un 555 a 40khz + sensor de tele o video reciclado.

Tambien hay un montaje con una LDR (resisrencia variable de la luz) con un triger y un integrador a largo tiempo pero tambien es de tipo motion.

Finalmente tienes los ultrasonidos, en tu caso volumetrico , pero me parece que te dara problemas.


----------



## d@vid@guiler@ (Mar 19, 2009)

Necesito colocar un sensor de presenciaen una habitacion de 5*5m y no se que sensor puedo utilizar


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

d@vid@guiler@ dijo:
			
		

> Necesito colocar un sensor de presenciaen una habitacion de 5*5m y no se que sensor puedo utilizar




PIR, se inventaron para eso.


En cuanto al que abrio el tema ¿que tal un sensor de ultrasonidos en el marco superior de la puerta apuntando al suelo?


----------



## fernandob (Mar 19, 2009)

hola hemp, de sdonde sos ?

aqui en argentina hace tiempo averigue y los sensores de movimiento por microondas ya nadie lso fabricaba, puede que buscando alguno si.
pero los IRP desplazaron a todo.

y si , si el borracho se duerme en tu puerta el sensor no lo notara.
y es que no es todo el sensor, la viveza de el tecnico vale y mucho para poder seleccionar y instalar adecuadamente el sensor mas correcto para la aplicacion que se requiere.


----------



## saiwor (Mar 20, 2009)

hola, amigos del foro
Un detector de movimiento esta conformado sensor llamdo PIR, creo que hay un diagrama o su catalogo listo, pero , sivas armar un sendor pir, lo que no encontraras es el lente de fresnel.
Pero los detectores ya hechos viene con ese lente fresnel que sirve para amplificar mas la vision del PIR.
Te recomendaria que te compres un detector de movimiento, en pais esta alredor S/. 40.00 caracteristica fisica es asi :
http://auditoressiglo21.com/freddy/hssistemas/alarmas/pir inalambrico.jpg

Soy aficionado a electronica yo tambien estoy armando un circuito parecido a tí.
yo estoy una alarma con detector de moviento, red infrared para la ventana y dos pulsadores de panicos. esto he diseñado para una tienda comercial. la base de mi diseño es con tiristore o SCR`s C106M....

revisa esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/luz-automatica-sensor-piroelectrico-360/

saludos....


----------



## mary Lozano (May 6, 2010)

Hola  Amigos
Estoy buscando un sensor que me sirva solo para detectar la presencia de un objeto, he encontrado algunos pero son muy costosos, si alguno tiene una referencia que me pueda dar....
Por favor se los agradezco


----------



## lubeck (May 6, 2010)

una pagina de sensores...
http://www.x-robotics.com/sensores.htm
el cny70 creo te podria servir...
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2010)

mary Lozano dijo:


> Hola Amigos
> Estoy buscando un sensor que me sirva solo para detectar la presencia de un objeto, he encontrado algunos pero son muy costosos, si alguno tiene una referencia que me pueda dar....
> Por favor se los agradezco


 
Podrias poner más información y claridad?

¿que queres detectar?
¿de que manera?
¿a que distancia?

Saludos !


----------



## mary Lozano (May 6, 2010)

El proyecto que tengo que realizar consiste en una banda transportadora y un horno, los sensores que necesito son para detectar si un objeto esta al inicio de la banda transportadora, si va entrar al horno o  si ya va a salir, esto con el fin  de controlar el tiempo que debe demorar en el horno.


----------



## lubeck (May 6, 2010)

De que tamaño los objetos?
De que ancho la banda?

podrias optar por un LDR y un Diodo IR o un Diodo Laser....
Te podra servir ?
saludos


----------



## mary Lozano (May 7, 2010)

si, pero es que no seria indicado, la idea es utilizar uno mejor para poder realizar un buen control del sistema


----------



## lubeck (May 8, 2010)

No pues no entiendo.... lo que pasa es que a mi bolita de cristal se le quemaron los Zener y no veo bien... 

con los LDR y los Laser y un poquito de empeño podrias sensar hasta un aguja, que vas a sensar Atomos?

Saludos...


----------



## Electronec (May 8, 2010)

Creo que mary Lozano no tiene muy claro lo que quiere.

O lo que quiere es algo que vendan hecho.

No quiere construirlo.

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (May 8, 2010)

yo creo que tienes razon Electronec....

a mi lo que me ocurre es que vaya con un electrónico y le pida le construya unos.... obvio que no va ha ser gratis.... pero mas económico  que los prefabricados como los de SIEMENS si...

Saludos....


*EDITO*
 En esa parte si le doy mi absoluta razón a fer... preguntan o piden sin dar pormenores ¿que esperan? ¿que tomemos o tomen un avión y se lo lleven a la puerta de su casa? o ¿que con una varita mágica y una bolita de cristal se solucione el problema?

no, por lo menos tomarse el tiempo de dar todos los detalles del problema....
habrá quien quiera y tenga tiempo de colaborar en el proyecto.... por aprendizaje o por el motivo que cada uno tenga...

Saludos Electronec...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2010)

mary Lozano dijo:


> Hola  Amigos
> Estoy buscando un sensor que me sirva solo para detectar la presencia de un objeto.....


¿ La misma cinta transportadora introduce y retira el objeto del horno ?
¿ Es solo 1 o pueden ser más objetos ?

*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*3)* Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡ No somos adivinos ! *


----------



## mary Lozano (May 8, 2010)

Disculpen amigos es que soy nueva en esto, en el archivo adjunto esta el esquema del proyecto que estoy realizando, ya la banda transportadora, el horno y el ascensor estan listos, necesito conseguir una referencia de sensores adecuados para la deteccion de un objeto (en este caso la caja), claro que espero que no sea muy costoso, porque averigue unos de tipo inductivo pero la verdad es que no estan a mi alcance por su elevado costo.....es eso en lo que necesito ayuda si alguno sabe de un sensor que me sirva para detectar la cajita que sea economico.


Muchisimas gracias y enserio disculpen sino me hice explicar


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2010)

! Ah, ahora esta mejor ¡.
Es un horno continuo, y me imagino que deseas conocer cuanto tiempo estuvo el objeto dentro del horno.

Eso lo puedes resolver mediante un par de "Barreras infrarrojas", midiendo el tiempo entre que se actúa la primera y la segunda y sabiendo la distancia entre ambas, calculas la velocidad de desplazamiento.

También se podría colocar una barrera a la entrada del horno y otra a la salida, siempre que "Solo" ingrese un objeto por vez al horno.


----------



## lubeck (May 8, 2010)

Corrijanme si me equivoco pero un sensor inductivo no creo que sea el adecuado... hasta donde se son para detectar materiales metálicos... así que yo buscaría por el lado de los sensores ópticos...

pongamos el ejemplo de los checkout de las tiendas de autoservicio....

cual seria el inconveniente?

Saludos


----------



## alemot790 (Ago 5, 2010)

hola amigos estoy buscando un sensor q me sirva para detectar objetos o personas.

el royecto es el siguiente consiste en diseñar un dipositivo que pueda detectar presensia de objetos o personas en una habitacion, y q la luz se prenda mientras q el objeto o la persona esten en la habitacion cuando no alla nada se apague. 

a eso hay q sumarle q tengo q diseñar un pcb q se conecte al sensor y me muestre en el  display "ocupado"  y que se enciendan leds rojos cuando la habitacion este ocupada por el objeto o la persona y verde cuando no alla nada...

amigos le agradesco si saben q sensor puedo usar me avisen 

gracias

hola amigos estoy buscando un sensor q me sirva para detectar objetos o personas.

el royecto es el siguiente consiste en diseñar un dipositivo que pueda detectar presensia de objetos o personas en una habitacion, y q la luz se prenda mientras q el objeto o la persona esten en la habitacion cuando no alla nada se apague. 

a eso hay q sumarle q tengo q diseñar un pcb q se conecte al sensor y me muestre en el display "ocupado" y que se enciendan leds rojos cuando la habitacion este ocupada por el objeto o la persona y verde cuando no alla nada...

amigos le agradesco si saben q sensor puedo usar me avisen 

gracias


----------



## Electronec (Ago 5, 2010)

alemot790 dijo:


> hola amigos estoy buscando un sensor q me sirva para detectar objetos o personas...................



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/barrera-infrarroja-5-metros-filtrada-18396/

PD: En menos de 60 m. has colgado dos veces el mismo post. _*La paciencia es una virtud.*_

Saludos.


----------

